# Relocation Sink P Trap



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> So, looks like a bathtub waste then.


YES. I dont like it. Now the lighted mirror was pretty cool


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

I’ve installed quite a few of the ikea vanities. Not worried one bit.


----------



## CPMKW (Apr 28, 2014)

I've done a bunch. Including one at my house. Look good and work well. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Cut the floor and wall and relocate...easy enough it looks like ABS. Vents should take off above trap weir, something your modified picture does not address. You could also AAV in the cabinet in access box in the wall. Another vote to open it up to see exactly what you're dealing with.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

hxman said:


> It would still be vented as the pipe for the vent is behind the wall...... I am just changing the entrance point.


No, it would be a "S" trap. The trap arm needs to hit the vent at an elevation above the trap weir. 









You could use an AAV on the trap arm, or an island vent loop, hire a plumber or ask this question at DIYChatroom as this is a forum for professionals and you give every indication of being a DIY'er. Why don't you post some helpful info on the electrical forum here, since you claim to be a sparky.


----------

